# How to evaluate water parameters visually



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

sig said:


> Last time I tested something in my tanks was probably 2 years ago and unbelievably everything is perfect and grows well
> 
> you should be able to identify parameters by eye, based on the visual evaluation of the tank ( corals, sand, LR)


I don't typically test my water except for salinity and since my PH probe broke I don't even check that. I can generally tell when things are happy and when they are not but don't really know the real reason without testing. I just move up my water change or use more carbon and this usually does the trick.

For those of you (Greg ) that diagnose by eye, maybe you can share your thoughts about what signs to look when trying to figure out a problem with:

Nitrates
Phosphates
PH
Alkalinity
Calcium
Magnesium
...

Please no links, just quick points. I've read way too many articles on water chemistry. For example,

- SPS growth means calcium levels are ok (no dosing necessary)
- Persistent algae growth means phosphates may be high (consider adding GFO)
- Sudden prolonged discolouration in fish may mean there is an ammonia spike (add Prime and check tank)


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I am no pro. In fact, I'm a newb. Hence why I test. My tank is also new to me and it's important IMO. Things you mentioned can't really be visual.

You'd have to use algae, coral colour and disposition. Fish disposition and behaviour. Clean up crew behaviour I assume would be good. Cleaner shrimp I've read time and time again that they are sensitive and will die if something is wrong. I guess a cleaner shrimp can also serve a purpose of water quality and if anything has changed. That's why I make it a point to find my cleaner shrimp daily and see how's he's doing. If he is acting "normal" than I assume all is fairly well in the tank. 

Quick checks would be: 
Temp 
Increase or decrease in algae 
Corals bleaching 
Corals not extending 
Fish not eating 
Fish not looking "happy"
CUC not as active or hiding more. 
Shrimp dead or acting weird. 
Fish breathing at surface a lot (lots of co2 or ammonia) 

If you haven't changed your routine than over time it's safe to say that parameters will check out fine. If new livestock are added or coral maybe testing would be good. 

This is partly why I never plan on dosing. If weekly water changes aren't enough to keep my coral happy and parameter in check I will simply get rid of the coral. I wanna make this hobby enjoyable without going bankrupt and with as little headache as possible. Dosing could also mean more testing as equipment will fail and dose too much it not enough etc... Making visuals a little harder and could probably mean less time to react to a problem. 

To make a short post longer, I think testing in a new tank necessary. Testing a established unchanged tank maybe once a month. Just in case you get a bad batch of salt mix and parameters are way off or something. 




Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

As a noob, I think testing is important but without understanding water chemistry the results can be overwhelming to interpret. In the end, you just want to keep things stable, which fortunately happens automatically with a mature tank; knowing the levels at this point is less important. 

I figure this thread will help newer aquarists learn what to look for while hopefully giving me further insights from those with more experience.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I've seen a couple videos that really explain the chemistry with magnesium, calcium and calcium bicarbonate. Made it so simple to understand the relationship between the three and what they do! 




Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

it is not really question how to evaluate water. here is the answers to be without need to evaluate it 
I do not have answers. Water is clear, corals grow, fishes are healthy. What should we evaluate? When something starts to show bad signs, here is the time.

By doing the following, I was never in need to evaluate anything.

- SPS growth means calcium levels are ok (no dosing necessary) {this is for sure}
- Persistent algae growth means phosphates may be high (consider adding GFO) {why just do not have GFO and Carbon running and avoid dealing with algae in the future}
- Sudden prolonged discolouration in fish may mean there is an ammonia spike (add Prime and check tank) {why should you have if you have regular water changes and kids did not drop full container of food in the tank. I am doing approximately 50% monthly water changes. It also helps to maintain alkalinity, calcium, etc. I was called names by "natural tank" lovers for doing stupid "excessive" water changes. The time was a judge and all these guys finished with dirty tanks. The good skimmer also will be better than useless 2G refusium with chaeto}
I do understand that not many people can afford this type of maintenance with GFO and a GOOD SKIMMERS, but have a small tank and salt is not very expensive part of the hobb

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

aquaman1 said:


> I've seen a couple videos that really explain the chemistry with magnesium, calcium and calcium bicarbonate. Made it so simple to understand the relationship between the three and what they do!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


it simple to understand, but difficult to establish in the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I won't say that I NEVER check my chemistry, but I don't check chemistry all that often (maybe once every other month). When I do check it, everything is at an acceptable parameter. I change my water once a week, and my tank is not over stocked and only a few corals. I haven't added anything in a few months, so with the exception of coral growth, I am not expecting anything to change. When I do chemistry checks, I am looking more what the contents of the tank are consuming (calcium )and making sure I am providing the elements needed over a period of time.

Pro active= checking that everything is okay.
Re active= I will wait until I see something bad is happening, and then do something about it.

Playing catch up can be too late.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The last 3 months I've been trying to play catch up since my daughter was in the hospital. I'm at the point (like most) where I can tell you the problem without having to test. In fact, I don't even test for phos or nit anymore. If there is algae then I assume water balance is off a bit so I do a WC. I'm more worried about calc and dkh. Cyano is always a good sign of chemistry imbalance


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> The last 3 months I've been trying to play catch up since my daughter was in the hospital. I'm at the point (like most) where I can tell you the problem without having to test. In fact, I don't even test for phos or nit anymore. If there is algae then I assume water balance is off a bit so I do a WC. I'm more worried about calc and dkh. Cyano is always a good sign of chemistry imbalance


Dave,
I always get a yearly bloom of cyano at the beginning of summer...weird, lol

To answer the OP's question, I personally don't test all that often.

Having a successful reef doesn't mean you need the top of the line equipments either; don't buy into it. Compared to most on the forum I'm probably pretty close to bottom of the barrel with regards lot that aspect, lol. I think your need certain equipment, sump, skimmer, pellet reactor, but don't buy into names or hype of it all.

I also like to think I have a very successful tank I think it's key to do water changes regularly. I change 15g at the very minimum every two weeks (try to do it weekly).

If I were to recommend anything to test it would be mag. You can tell or get the vibe is something isn't right with anything else.

>jason


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Visually checking tank water parameters is quite helpful especially if your housing sensitive corals.Signs like fish poor coloration may mean water balance is off but that may mean a bit too much off for corals.If my corals are showing good colorations and polyp well extended,then water parameters are where it should be.Algae bloom is a good sign that PO4 is quite high since it feeds unto it not to mention nitrates.I do,though,test for Alk every week or 2 since it tells me about pH,Mag and Calc condition.I don't however skimp on water changes atleast every 2 weeks even if I use GFO (Rowaphos),Zeovit and Biopellets in my opinion it helps to balance and keep essential trace elements in check and then some.It works for me,just my two cents.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Great feedback. Now some specific questions:

- I have never tested magnesium. How important is it to know the value ? What will it tell me?
- My alk for the past few months has been around 8 and seems to be stable there. It's a little lower than I'd like; should I be concerned?
- My mushroom leathers sometimes have their polyps retracted when everything else is normal. I can't figure out the pattern. Any ideas?
-I always ran carbon but never tried GFO. I don't really want to mess with my system, but in case I decide to try it, is there anything I should watch out for?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

From what I understand the amount of magnesium helps to prevent calcium and bicarbonate (dKH) from binding together and rendering it useless to coral for absorption. It acts like a buffer between the molecules. Once they bond they are useless and believe that's when calcium precipitation occurs. Too much calcium and alkalinity not being used causing a visible build up in the water.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

I only check once a month or so.

The only levels im always low on are alkalinity and salinity, so I buffer up once a month and also add salt with every water change.

I do a 5% water change every week, and clean my skimmer, that 5% is the gunk in my sump, so I keep as clean as possible. 

For the eye check, like everyone is saying, you need to have the time to check everyday a few times and observe everything. Only someone that is not paying attention to their tank  what????? would not notice changes in parameters as it will affect corals and fish.


----------

